# If asked to make this - what would you charge?



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I am talking specifically about my "Biker Royce" pattern, the one I created some time ago. I have been asked to make him and told I would be paid for it but have no clue what to charge. He is small but the project entails a lot of detail work. I posted his pictures here so you can see that for yourself. The last picture shows some scale for him as he is resting on a pad that is 8 1/2 by 11. 
So...what would YOU charge to do this?
Dusty


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

That's extremely well done! I find it hard to put a price to hand-made items because if you quantify the time, skill and creativity, you'd be entitled to charge A LOT of money.

Wouldn't hazard a guess! Sorry


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's a difficult question. There's not a lot of materials but a LOT of time involved so these formulae like 3x the cost of material most certainly wouldn't work!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Ask them how much are they prepared to pay, and take it from there. If they dont offer enough, dont knit it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

You know better than any of us what is involved in making this. Just decide how much your hourly wage needs to be and price accordingly. You are either going to lose the sale if you price it fairly to yourself, or do a lot of work you don't get fairly paid for if you price it so the buyer can afford it. 

Muggles never understand the time and effort it takes to make our creations....


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I tell people that I never sell my stuff. I can't charge enough to make it worth my time. Also, if I start selling my knitting, it goes from being fun to being work. Having said that, if it's a good friend I will ask them to buy the materials and get twice as much as needed so I can make another for myself. I would rather give things to people who will enjoy them.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Concider who you are making it for..........friend or stranger. Friend of a friend............then concider how long it takes, how much material and how long it took you to design him.....cute by the way..... if the person who wants it is willing to supply the materials needed..........then just ask for what you think your time is worth, if not.............something like that, probably took a couple of weeks to do , start to finish.........double figure at least......don't cut yourself short. Utlimately it is your decision. Just dont' fret too much over it, that will take the fun out of making him!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

By the way, you should list you Biker Royce pattern in the DPS section again. We haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

For a friend, it were me making it i'd say give me a tenna (ten pounds-- roughly 17dollars)
Maybe $20-$30 
If they really value you and what you do i think it's a small price.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Muggles never understand the time and effort it takes to make our creations....


Muggles...Hahahahahahaha


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that is a designer item and $30 would be an insult. It is absolutely amazing! I have not seen it before


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

My first though was $45 to $50, which is probably still too low. It is unique and beautifully done. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I would charge $40 at least. CAn you share the pattern?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

$$$$$$$ I wouldn't be able to make it anyway, but if I could, it would cost plenty.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe that if you asked $100, you still would not even earn minimum wage for your work. Add the imagination to conceive of this project, the expertise to create the pattern, and the years of experience to actually knit it so professionally - unless you are doing it for a dear friend, you cannot be adequately compensated.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I also think that you should charge for that pattern. It is an amazing design!


----------



## islandgirl81 (Jul 29, 2013)

I would ask myself: How much do I really enjoy making this?
How many hours will it take me to make?
How many other friends will see this and want me to make 
them one too?
And again: How much do I enjoy making this?

Ask a high price and see the reaction. If it's too high for them, then either reconsider your price or don't make it. It's such a unique design that I would think you could get quite a bit for it. Always start out high......you can always lower it.


----------



## AncientWire (Jul 6, 2013)

Consider the time it takes to make the item. 
Consider what you pay to other people for the jobs they do for you. 
Consider what you would pay to someone to to something you couldn't do because you were making this. 
How much is your time worth per hour?

So, lets say it takes you 20 hours to make this. 
In that time you couldn't mow your yard, so you pay the local kid $20 to do it for you - it took him an hour.
In that time you also couldn't keep your house clean, so you pay house cleaners $100 for 4 hours of work.
You have to go out to dinner twice because you didn't have time to make dinner - your choice of price here 

Do not base your prices on what they would pay if they could get it at Walmart. They can't get this at Walmart, if they could, why would they ask you?

Another thing to consider in the money vs time category.
If I were to make this very cute little guy, it would take me much longer because I have never made one. It will take you less time to make it. Don't give yourself a pay cut because you know what you are doing! How long would it take someone just learning earning minimum wage to make something? How long does it take a master to make it? Pay yourself what you are worth.

I kinda do and kinda don't mean to rant here. I just don't like to see talented people get short changed.

Also - You can make one and sell him for $200 and it takes 20 hours, or you can make 10 and sell them for $20 each and it takes you 200 hours.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> I tell people that I never sell my stuff. I can't charge enough to make it worth my time. Also, if I start selling my knitting, it goes from being fun to being work. Having said that, if it's a good friend I will ask them to buy the materials and get twice as much as needed so I can make another for myself. I would rather give things to people who will enjoy them.


For the most part I think that ilmacheryl is right. Bottom line is how you feel about it. You are never going to be paid what this is worth and you don't want to devalue your work. I guess a lot would depend on who is asking you to do this and how much THEY value your work and originality. That's not answering your question though. Good luck in figuring this one out and let us know what happens.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

AncientWire said:


> Consider the time it takes to make the item.
> Consider what you pay to other people for the jobs they do for you.
> Consider what you would pay to someone to to something you couldn't do because you were making this.
> How much is your time worth per hour?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

That is definitely a work of art! I would ask how much are they prepared to pay and then see if you feel OK with that - go with your gut feel about the amount offered and that will probably give you the answer you are looking for. No - too little offered - or Yes, that's an OK price. Only you will know.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly if I was at a craft fair and saw him I would see him being snapped up for at least $60 to $75 he is a little piece of fibre ART!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I have been asked to make him and told I would be paid for it but have no clue what to charge.


Does the person who asked you to make him have a price he/she is going to pay you in mind? I would make sure I knew if that were the case before I decided on a price I would charge. That way you both won't be disappointed.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

The person who asked you to make this obviously thought it was worth having. However, people who don't knit or crochet have NO IDEA what is involved. 
1) You designed the pattern!!! 
2) You selected the colors and yarns ($$)
3) You have spent years developing the talent/skills required to actually make it.
4) You then spend ? hours in the making of it.

Be fair to the person who asked. Explain that it is very intricate and that you can't put a price on the development and work required. Then, don't take anything less than $200.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dusti First of all! Terrific Work!! 
Present it on a board as shown (jazz up the board a bit of color
and then charge at least $60.00 not a penny less and maybe
a little more. It's a piece of Art. Good Luck msmarie1


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW!!! That is fantastic! I wish i was as clever as you. I wouldnt know what to charge. Try and work out how many hours you take to make it and maybe work something out from there. Just love it, you are so clever.

Emmy


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The main thing with me is TIME. I don't like wasted mine. I have way way way too many other things I would like to get to and then to have to stop and do something I already did before doesn't exactly thrill me or has me the slightest bit interested in doing. But I honestly don't like to turn people down when they ask me to do something that is within my power to do...I have a hard time with that which is why I make for a lousy business person. 
But I will make an offer and see what happens. Oh I hate this part of business...arrrrgh!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I believe that if you asked $100, you still would not even earn minimum wage for your work. Add the imagination to conceive of this project, the expertise to create the pattern, and the years of experience to actually knit it so professionally - unless you are doing it for a dear friend, you cannot be adequately compensated.


How sad but truer words were never spoken!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Any price you COULD get would be out of proportion (on the low side) if what you SHOULD get.

That said, here are some considerations as I see them:

WHO asked you to make this? A friend, where you might consider it a labor of love; or an acquaintance where a commercial value would come into play?

How many HOURS does it take you to make one?

What is the cost of materials?

As it doesn't seem to be intended as a gift, would you MIND making it and WANT to make it for less than what you are worth?

~~~

You are sitting at the fork of the road where this could already be a no win situation. The person who asked you to make this could end up believing that you have an over developed sense of value if s/he thinks you are charging too much, and you could feel very bitter and used to think that they would be willing to pay you so little. I wish it weren't so, it doesn't have to be that way, but it often is.

Good luck with your decision and I hope you will let us know the outcome.

ps - I think you might be able to make up a couple of these and advertise them in a motorcycle magazine, one for wealthy yuppie weekend warriors, and you may be able to sell it there for a high price is a work of art.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

My standard answer when someone asks if I could make them something is "I'm sorry, everything I make is one-of-a-kind." which is mostly true. I've made baby booties from the same pattern, but never the same yarn.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

maur1011 said:


> My standard answer when someone asks if I could make them something is "I'm sorry, everything I make is one-of-a-kind."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: extraordinary piece!!

That said...
If it is a friend or relative asking, no less than $50.00; if it is an acquaintance or someone you don't really know, no less than $100.00. I agree with everyone who says this is art.

Also, I would explain that it will not be an exact replica (changes are at your discretion) because it is a one-of-a-kind piece of art.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I would say $25 - take it or leave it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Minimum wage x 3 x hours required + cost of materials (x2 if special color effects are requested). Or a flat rate of not less than $200.00.
As an alternative, make up a kit and sell it for not less than $60 - 75.00.
It is truly a work of art and deserve to be recognized and appreciated as such.
Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

75.00


----------



## Gangma Kaz (Jul 7, 2014)

Where can I get the pattern?. It is amazing


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Figuring Craftydeb charges about $6 or $7 USD just for the pattern, add the cost of the yarn you need to buy (5 colors) which is modestly $25 (and of course you will have yarn left over to use on other items if the colors are of use to you) I agree with the folks who are in the $40 to $60 USD range would be the least compensation for your creativeness and work.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I would ask, "How much are you willing to pay?" and if they say less than $100. my reply would be "Oh, NO! I couldn't do it for that!"

And I wouldn't! NO WAY would I take hours out of my life to make such an intricate item without proper compensation.


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

At least $75 to $80. It is a work of art and is really worth more


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

My first thought was $200. Then I read ALL the comments. Then I checked out your place of residence. Now I still say $200.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

The uneducated will balk at any price.

Too many people want something for nothing - and then there is no value.

If there are comparable items around, see their selling price.

I still believe that if YOU don't value your work, neither will anyone else.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would ask $10.00 an hour. Your work is amazing.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dusti said:


> I am talking specifically about my "Biker Royce" pattern, the one I created some time ago. I have been asked to make him and told I would be paid for it but have no clue what to charge. He is small but the project entails a lot of detail work. I posted his pictures here so you can see that for yourself. The last picture shows some scale for him as he is resting on a pad that is 8 1/2 by 11.
> So...what would YOU charge to do this?
> Dusty


At least $50.00......people pay more for other art stuff to display at their homes!! Being so intricate I would ask $100.00. Happy knitting!!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

$100


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

My experience with bikers. They will pay a lot of money if it has to do with a bike. I suggest you tell them 150 and then settle on a price near that.


----------



## Momentum03 (Mar 7, 2014)

The biker is a unique piece of work. Not only did you do the craft but also created the pattern. If you have been asked by a commercial or business entity, I would ask no less than $500.00.
If this is for a friend, and it is a personal gift, I would charge $150.00 which would include materials. Do not sell yourself short. Creating the pattern as well as the knitted biker are brilliant. Those who want a unique gift for a motor cycle fan will pay for it. We are not talking baby booties here!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

My first impulse was $150, but after reviewing all of the photos, I'm thinking that if you were to go to a curated craft show, you see works like this at about $325-$400.

This is especially true if you're being commissioned to work a personalized piece.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with It'sJustMe. I went over to Ebay to check out "biker doll" Someone there is quoting $80 for one of those plastic thingys. Your biker is Art...and one of a kind. Ask close to $200. Everyone talking about the value of your design and skill is absolutely right. Don't sell yourself short. Congrats! He is beautiful.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I consider this art and therefore would charge no less than $300.


Don't publish the pattern either. If you want to then charge for it.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I would ask $50 as it is worth every penny but you probably won't get that.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

What a dilemma! Do you have any idea what "he" will do with it and does it matter? If to display, he would need to cover it with a glass dome. Give it to a child as a toy? Yikes! Will it provoke (?) other requests? I would not do it, but if you do..."SHOW ME THE MONEY!!" Get your pay up front and also, protect your pattern! Frankly, I think it is priceless!!! and one of a kind. Best of luck on this one. Maggie ...... After-thought..use the time to create another
"stunner"!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> My first though was $45 to $50, which is probably still too low. It is unique and beautifully done. Let us know what happens.


I agree with this quote for sure, I would consider even more. It is a unique piece of art and well worth ever penny if not way more...Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

It looks really difficult and fiddly to make. I would charge an awful lot, he is unique.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

No less than $50.00.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

£100.00. Minimum.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I would ask them how much they think your time would be worth an hour, then tell them just how long it takes to make it and see if they still want one.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> My first though was $45 to $50, which is probably still too low. It is unique and beautifully done. Let us know what happens.


That was my thought too.... and I thought that was probably too low!!!

You need to ask the person how high would they go! explaining that you will be donating most of your time and materials at any price... and see if they are willing to go as high as $50.00 but it has to be steller!!! no 'OOPs' !!! that is a lot of money for something no matter how amazing to sit on a shelf and collect dust!!! 

If you went into a shop and saw something similar to this how much would you be willing to pay??? I'd grab it at $20... think about it at $30 and it would have to be amazing for me to go any higher... it has nothing to do with how much work went into it!!! it has everything to do with how much mad money I had at the time!!!!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

At least a $100. See what happens--what is the least they can tell you? If they really want it, what might they tell you?


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

I have browsed in many very cool and hip places displaying and selling all kinds of art. This is art. I would not do it for less than 75.00. A serious buyer would consider that a bargain. Nan


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it is a work of art and worth hundreds! Ask the people who want it to make you an offer, and see how you feel about what they are willing to pay.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> 75.00


 I agree!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

For goodness sakes, you're from New York...think BIG!

IF you're going to do this, do it as an artist.

I spent the last 45 minutes on the Internet looking for motorcycle art, 3D motorcycle art, 3D motorcycle yarn crafts, etc. Let me tell you, your creation is UNIQUE! There were some unframed posters -- POSTERS! -- not collectibles or antiques, being offered for $225.

Keep it special! Offer to customize the hair color and the clothing, place it in a display case (for example, a wood base and an acrylic removable cube cover).

Advertise ................ $695.00


----------



## derfer (Feb 1, 2013)

I have never seen such great detail or any thing in knit like this . It is a one of a kind , It would be hard to put a price on it,. I think even a 100.00 may not be enought.Put your self on a timer every time you work on it . And charge by the hour ? Any idea s what that would come to even at min. Wage. 
It is beautiful and so different great work.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

$10/hour and then see if you want to drop the price a little when it is done. Some of my clients balk at my prices, too, until I compare my hourly wage with theirs. Their's is always much higher and it helps them value the work. You do beautiful work--thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> The person who asked you to make this obviously thought it was worth having. However, people who don't knit or crochet have NO IDEA what is involved.
> 1) You designed the pattern!!!
> 2) You selected the colors and yarns ($$)
> 3) You have spent years developing the talent/skills required to actually make it.
> ...


I totally agree!! This is a very fair solution.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

When I go into a department store and look at some of the decorative items for sale, I am shocked by the prices of such things as wooden signs with cute sayings. I often like those sayings, but I look at the price and say "this is ridiculous". BUT-people ARE buying them. People who think that your bike rider is terrific (and it is) if they could afford it, would not hesitate to pay at $50 for it. That's my strong opinion


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

My first thought was $50-60.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Most people who cannot crochet or knit do not have a clue concerning, or an appreciation for, the skill and time required to produce a quality product. Your biker obviously displays remarkable talent. My conviction is, Dont sell yourself short. You have to pay for any goods or services you use or require. If the person who wants you to make them a biker really wants one, then they need to be willing to pay for it. They rely on their skills to pay their bills; why are knitters and crocheters viewed with horror if they want/need to be reasonably compensated for their time and talent. Ive also learned that if I ask for more than a mere pittance to knit something, then I cut down on the frivolous requests to, Oh, please make me one! Most of what I knit is a gift for someone I love and treasure, or for charity. I do agree that knitters and crocheters are never adequately compensated for the time it takes to make a quality product, but we need to stand up and quit being abused by the unthinking, unappreciative public!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Not less than $75.00.

Fisherwoman


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no idea what to charge. I'm sure it took you quite a few hours to make, If it were me I would exchange it for a " round the world cruise".


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that the time involved is extensive. I make little dolls about 3-4 inches and I know what is involved in the details. I would charge about $150 for your biker. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

This was posted once before.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Since you don't seem excited about making it, you should think about how much you would be willing to "settle for", and quote them that price. Tell them how much time is involved and that is why you quoted that price. If they aren't willing to pay your price, tell them you couldn't do it for any less because you have other items in the works. $200 doesn't seem unreasonable to me.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

O-o-p-s!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

$100 is not unreasonable for all that work.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

KroSha said:


> For goodness sakes, you're from New York...think BIG!
> 
> IF you're going to do this, do it as an artist.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this. Make it special - in fact make it special edition. Produce 10 , then burn the pattern


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Update: 
I was offered $20 but said I couldn't be enticed to do it for less than $75. She thanked me (sweet lady) for getting back to her but more or less said that it was beyond her budget. I then offered her the pattern so she could make it herself and with my help. I told her I would work with her to help her work thru the pattern which btw IS an easy and very detailed pattern to follow. But she said she was only knitting for a year and didn't think she had the expertise to do it. So...that was that. I wish she had allowed me to help her work thru the pattern. I KNOW I could have helped her succeed with it as I would have drawn extra diagrams and would have sent her more pictures with explanations, whatever it took just to make sure she did. I really wanted her to see how easy my pattern was designed. It is a long pattern (think 23 pages?) but that is because it has a ton of pictures and diagrams in it. I hope she reconsiders!!

Btw the pattern is posted here free to my fellow KPers as a download (see below). There are 2 downloads to it, one is the pattern, the other is templates so download both. Thanks for all your input!!!
Dusty

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214314-1.html


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

First, correct thinking is paramount. You are the creator of this pattern. You have had to figure out the correct colors and how to put them together to be pleasing to the eye. Then you have had to execute the pattern. I have taught many forms of art from pottery and sculpting to painting to knitting. Think of yourself as a sculptor in yarn. They are not only paying for the piece of art but for the "uniqueness of the piece." Each would be a one of a kind. Do no sell yourself short. You can always negotiate a price but once set it is difficult to raise the price. However, you can negotiate a lesser price. I always opine if I would pay such and such a price. If I would I add 10-20 percent for negotiations. When someone disputes my price I take a lot of time to explain how I accomplished my art. Write down exactly what you do step by step and how much time each step takes. Then use your knitting plan to explain in detail how you will "create the unique, one-of-a-kind sculpture made to his specifications.Many times the explanation sounds more involved and creates higher appreciation. Regards....


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't really tell you an exact dollar amount as cost of materials and construction time all factor in to the equation. Just from the design aspect you are the designer and that adds to it to, especially if you are keeping the design exclusive to you. You should ask no less than you feel it is worth as far as all these points are factored in as a whole--Do yourself a huge favor--get paid IN ADVANCE for any commission--I have found that If I wait to get paid on delivery or 50/50 you never will complete a transaction.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Update:
> I was offered $20 but said I couldn't be enticed to do it for less than $75. She thanked me (sweet lady) for getting back to her but more or less said that it was beyond her budget. I then offered her the pattern so she could make it herself and with my help. I told her I would work with her to help her work thru the pattern which btw IS an easy and very detailed pattern to follow. But she said she was only knitting for a year and didn't think she had the expertise to do it. So...that was that. I wish she had allowed me to help her work thru the pattern. I KNOW I could have helped her succeed with it as I would have drawn extra diagrams and would have sent her more pictures with explanations, whatever it took just to make sure she did. I really wanted her to see how easy my pattern was designed. It is a long pattern (think 23 pages?) but that is because it has a ton of pictures and diagrams in it. I hope she reconsiders!!
> 
> Btw the pattern is posted here free to my fellow KPers as a download (see below). There are 2 downloads to it, one is the pattern, the other is templates so download both. Thanks for all your input!!!
> ...


You are very generous Dusti, thank you. However I don't think you realize that this piece of yours is very unique. Its not just knitting, it really is an art piece. You are not just a knitter or designer, you are an artist.


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

lots of money. That is a lot of work


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

KroSha said:


> For goodness sakes, you're from New York...think BIG!
> 
> IF you're going to do this, do it as an artist.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your effort and comment. But being from NY doesn't make me a good business person, I really, really suck at that and never have been. Business is the one thing I have always stayed away from. I'm a "player"... I play...and I don't like to charge others for my play. I sort've don't think it's fair. Yeah, I know...stupid...but that's me! Sometimes I do know I have to charge when push comes to shove, like now, which is why I asked you guys for your input. 
In the past I have made a lot of money on some things I created but it was always accidental and not intentional as I would only charge people thinking it would STOP them from asking me to make whatever it was I was making at the time. But it didn't - they wanted it so badly, they paid which shocked me. So yeah, that was accidental. If I heard it once, I heard it a thousand times, "Dusty, you need an agent!!" True!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Update:
> I was offered $20 but said I couldn't be enticed to do it for less than $75. She thanked me (sweet lady) for getting back to her but more or less said that it was beyond her budget. I then offered her the pattern so she could make it herself and with my help. I told her I would work with her to help her work thru the pattern which btw IS an easy and very detailed pattern to follow. But she said she was only knitting for a year and didn't think she had the expertise to do it. So...that was that. I wish she had allowed me to help her work thru the pattern. I KNOW I could have helped her succeed with it as I would have drawn extra diagrams and would have sent her more pictures with explanations, whatever it took just to make sure she did. I really wanted her to see how easy my pattern was designed. It is a long pattern (think 23 pages?) but that is because it has a ton of pictures and diagrams in it. I hope she reconsiders!!
> 
> Btw the pattern is posted here free to my fellow KPers as a download (see below). There are 2 downloads to it, one is the pattern, the other is templates so download both. Thanks for all your input!!!
> ...


That is very generous, but I feel that you are an artist and this should not be a free pattern. Some designers won't even give a pattern for a plain hat or simple booties, and you are giving such a lot.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I've done the Hula Hamsters by Alan Dart, and they were detailed, but not as detailed as this, and they were only 5 inches tall. I was going to sell them at holiday boutiques, but the time I put into them wouldn't be returned because people see the size and think "$5" -- so, I'm keeping all 4 of them.

I don't know what to ask either.

My friend makes very, very simple dolls, 15 inches tall, and she charges $18 - $20.

But, your biker boy has a lot of detail.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

dwernars said:


> You are very generous Dusti, thank you. However I don't think you realize that this piece of yours is very unique. Its not just knitting, it really is an art piece. You are not just a knitter or designer, you are an artist.


You're welcome! I understand that (it being a designer piece and a work of art and all that), I truly do! But it doesn't change my view on how I see things. I'm a kinda pay-it-forward type personality, in some sects the word "schmuck" could just as easily be applied (LOL). Equally true.

My artists friends still pick on me (trying to get me to take my art seriously) because they are successful artists while I am not. But I just DO NOT WANT to. This is how my boat floatsI I am not so stupid that I can't see that I am happier than they are because all they do chase after one gallery showing after another trying to keep up with demands for more showings or more paintings while getting grey hair over it. That's a fast lane I don't want any part of which is why I kinda low-ball the work I do even tho I know it is good work. I tinker, that's what I do and enjoy.
 Dusty


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Momentum03 said:


> The biker is a unique piece of work. Not only did you do the craft but also created the pattern. If you have been asked by a commercial or business entity, I would ask no less than $500.00.
> If this is for a friend, and it is a personal gift, I would charge $150.00 which would include materials. Do not sell yourself short. Creating the pattern as well as the knitted biker are brilliant. Those who want a unique gift for a motor cycle fan will pay for it. We are not talking baby booties here!


I concur!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Dusti said:


> You're welcome! I understand that (it being a designer piece and a work of art and all that), I truly do! But it doesn't change my view on how I see things. I'm a kinda pay-it-forward type personality, in some sects the word "schmuck" could just as easily be applied (LOL). Equally true.
> 
> My artists friends still pick on me (trying to get me to take my art seriously) because they are successful artists while I am not. But I just DO NOT WANT to. This is how my boat floats. I am not so stupid that I can't see that I am happier than they are because all they do chase after one gallery showing after another trying to keep up with demands for more showings or more paintings while getting grey hair over it. That's a fast lane I don't want any part of which is why I kinda low-ball the work I do even tho I know it is good work. I tinker, that's what I do and enjoy.
> Dusty


If you enjoy what you do, keep doing it! I find that any time things start to be all about the money the joy goes out the window.

Thank you very much for the pattern. I have downloaded it and you can be sure your creativity is well valued in my household!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I also think that you should charge for that pattern. It is an amazing design!


 :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

knitwit42 said:


> :thumbup:


I agree...you shouldn't have given the pattern away for free. Someone else can claim all of your hard work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As much as you can get!

Do not sell for so little that it has not meaning to the buyer or to you. You will never get your time's worth but should get enough that you can live with it; it should be enough that the buyer knows they are getting a specialty item. 

You can ask what they are willing to pay and then take it from there, but have a bottom price in your own mind that will make you feel good about doing it. In my mind $100 would be the minimum and you should let the buyer know how much time goes into making this item and that it is a special pattern that you designed yourself--which took a lot of time working it out.

Good luck with it. The pattern is wonderful; your sense of design and detail is terrific.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Dusti said:


> You're welcome! I understand that (it being a designer piece and a work of art and all that), I truly do! But it doesn't change my view on how I see things. I'm a kinda pay-it-forward type personality, in some sects the word "schmuck" could just as easily be applied (LOL). Equally true.
> 
> My artists friends still pick on me (trying to get me to take my art seriously) because they are successful artists while I am not. But I just DO NOT WANT to. This is how my boat floatsI I am not so stupid that I can't see that I am happier than they are because all they do chase after one gallery showing after another trying to keep up with demands for more showings or more paintings while getting grey hair over it. That's a fast lane I don't want any part of which is why I kinda low-ball the work I do even tho I know it is good work. I tinker, that's what I do and enjoy.
> Dusty


Believe it or not, I completely understand


----------



## Pamelaeb (Dec 7, 2013)

This is a unique piece of art. $200+ minimum. In upscale stores, people would not bat an eye at that price. Think of artists' paintings on walls of restaurants with high prices associated with them. How is this any different??


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

This is the approach I use too. I have been asked to knit a nativity, but I know I won't charge for it, mainly because I don't have a clue what to charge, but also because it changes my hobby into a job, which can make it stressful rather than enjoyable. 
I will see how I get on with it and if I am happy with the end result will offer it to them and ask them to make a donation to the school fund. I think that will work for both of us.
I have just made some mini animals for the fete and if I paid myself minimum wage I would have to charge £15 or so for each one- they'll probably sell them for a few pence and I will be happy just knowing that a child has liked one enough to buy it. 
It is definitely a tricky area and I think you need to have a tricky conversation before you start .


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe I would try to use some metallic thread for the brakes, wheel spokes and the pipes. Dark and light silver. Not because it needs doing, you have done fine but just because I can.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

So glad you didn't sell yourself short and your offer of the pattern and tutorial was a kindhearted one.  Sad that she didn't take you up on your offer - I love your biker the detail is awesome!
Our Knit and Natter group when I first joined were making an exhibition for the 2012 London Olympics. Long story short I made the Dressage lady (which is in my avatar) and this went on display at the local library where we meet with the other sporting dolls made. The pattern was only for the doll and clothes I had to research to find a pattern for the horse (it is a modified zebra) and researched the correct livery for it and made up the pattern as I went along - it took a couple of weeks to make. When it was on display someone offered £10 (17$ US)for it. Needless to say I didn't sell and still have it on display at home.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Go with $50


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

You should ask time plus yarn cost plus at least 25%. I think charging $12-$15 an hour is good.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Personally I would ask no less than $40. There is a ton of detail work in that. Excellent job!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

At least $95 considering all the detail and size.


----------



## Granny'sKnits (Jan 18, 2014)

For that much work I would not consider a penny less than $50.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

Dusti said:


> I am talking specifically about my "Biker Royce" pattern, the one I created some time ago. I have been asked to make him and told I would be paid for it but have no clue what to charge. He is small but the project entails a lot of detail work. I posted his pictures here so you can see that for yourself. The last picture shows some scale for him as he is resting on a pad that is 8 1/2 by 11.
> So...what would YOU charge to do this?
> Dusty


A LOT!!!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I believe that if you asked $100, you still would not even earn minimum wage for your work. Add the imagination to conceive of this project, the expertise to create the pattern, and the years of experience to actually knit it so professionally - unless you are doing it for a dear friend, you cannot be adequately compensated.


I am with yover8, that is absolutely fabulous and unique x


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sewbizgirl said:


> By the way, you should list you Biker Royce pattern in the DPS section again. We haven't seen him in a while.


I agree, I have both my husband & our youngest son who enjoy riding motorcycles & would really enjoy this if I could make this for them.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

Your biker looks very professional and the construction is well down. I would charge like a sculpture = no less than $85. This is art!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

At least $200 and you are still underpaid for your time. I have knit Alan Dart's gnomes and sold them for $25 but when they were no longer fun I went back to knitting socks which sell for $45 but I can experiment and make each pair different. After deducting cost of materials, I make less than $1/hr but I still love knitting socks.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

it is your design / it is the only one / if it were me i would charge $150 or how much it would justify making it and selling it / cheapskates need not apply / yes i know that people who do not do hand work have no idea what goes into knitting a clever and detailed item like this ! at any rate nothing less than $100


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Ask them how much are they prepared to pay, and take it from there. If they dont offer enough, dont knit it.


I agree.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Momentum03 said:


> The biker is a unique piece of work. Not only did you do the craft but also created the pattern. If you have been asked by a commercial or business entity, I would ask no less than $500.00.
> If this is for a friend, and it is a personal gift, I would charge $150.00 which would include materials. Do not sell yourself short. Creating the pattern as well as the knitted biker are brilliant. Those who want a unique gift for a motor cycle fan will pay for it. We are not talking baby booties here!


Finally, someone that gave a reasonable price for a knitted art piece: $500.00!!

Think of all the time and detail that you put into this beauty... Not to mention the material that you used. Your time and, more importantly, your talent should be rewarded with no less than $500.00.

Like Momentum said above... "We are not talking baby booties here!"


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with Yover 8. $!00- rock bottom but I, personally, would not be selling such a beauty.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Seriously! Does anyone read replies before responding?


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

smile / sometimes i wonder / but often one replies before their are other responses which continually appear / so it is not easy to read them ALL / traffic crosses over itself


dwernars said:


> Seriously! Does anyone read replies before responding?


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

dotdot said:


> smile / sometimes i wonder / but often one replies before their are other responses which continually appear / so it is not easy to read them ALL / traffic crosses over itself


LOL No I was being serious. I do not wonder because its evident that people don't. I understand about the crosstalk however I don't think its that all the time.

Its really a case of people wanting to talk and they do not listen ( or read in this case) to anyone else.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps you could check out Etsy or Ravelry to see if there are any items similar to your biker. My niece sells on Etsy and she charges (and gets) $30.00 for a simple beanie. I guess I would ask the buyer how much are you willing to pay.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I kind of thought it was going to go that way Dusti... its sad but when someone is willing to pay someone to make something.. you rarely get what its worth.. if you were to make one of these and sell it in a artistic setting your could probably get far more than your $75.00 Don't be surprised if she contacts you later on and realizes she could give it a try..


----------



## sba-iowa (May 29, 2013)

I LOVE HIM! At least $25 PLUS the price for supplies.
You could make some good money if you could get around 
where a bike group was having a meeting. (like NW Iowa
every year on July 4th each year.)


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I tell people that I never sell my stuff. I can't charge enough to make it worth my time. Also, if I start selling my knitting, it goes from being fun to being work. Having said that, if it's a good friend I will ask them to buy the materials and get twice as much as needed so I can make another for myself. I would rather give things to people who will enjoy them.


I feel exactly the same. I make for charity raffles etc but to commercialise would take away the pleasure.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

He's amazing. Whatever you decide to charge it won't be enough. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a tip for people who want to make the pattern as it entails knitting small pieces. This is my suggestion: if you have decided to make one, why not make 4 or 5 of them all at once? Here's why I suggest this. Since the pieces knit up very quickly you may as well knit up 4 or 5 of them since you will have already figured out how to do it the first time for that specific part...makes making the next one even easier and faster to do. Before you know it you will have 5 Royces done and ready for gifts and done in half the time it would have taken had you had to RE-read the pattern all over again the next time you wanted to make the pattern. Just a tip! Wish I thought of this when I made Royce the first time!! My son and my twins grandsons want one!
Dusty


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I would be surprised if the people who asked you to make this beautiful piece of art have any idea what is worth. I usually charge a MINIMUM of $15.00 per hour for simple projects, sooo, figure out your hours of work and how much you feel your time is worth.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

dwernars said:


> Seriously! Does anyone read replies before responding?


t.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I am talking specifically about my "Biker Royce" pattern, the one I created some time ago. I have been asked to make him and told I would be paid for it but have no clue what to charge. He is small but the project entails a lot of detail work. I posted his pictures here so you can see that for yourself. The last picture shows some scale for him as he is resting on a pad that is 8 1/2 by 11.
> So...what would YOU charge to do this?
> Dusty


if i were to venture a price?? i would start at $75.00 it is a piece of art.


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

great pattern and so well written.
Does the person who wants this make anything. Perhaps you could make a swap.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

yover8 said:


> I believe that if you asked $100, you still would not even earn minimum wage for your work. Add the imagination to conceive of this project, the expertise to create the pattern, and the years of experience to actually knit it so professionally - unless you are doing it for a dear friend, you cannot be adequately compensated.


Totally agree. This is not mass made item but a limited production.


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

yover8 said:


> I believe that if you asked $100, you still would not even earn minimum wage for your work. Add the imagination to conceive of this project, the expertise to create the pattern, and the years of experience to actually knit it so professionally - unless you are doing it for a dear friend, you cannot be adequately compensated.


Ditto that, but if it were me, I'd tell them that I would have to charge cost of material plus $100, which is actually a give-away. That is so awesome it looks like a museum-piece. If they don't want to pay that price, and you don't feel the need to keep it for yourself, then by all means take it to your local museum and ask if they would like to receive it as a donated item.

Anyway, that's what I think.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

It is an art object, $150.00, take a deep breath and price it at $200.00, if they don't faint, dicker down no lower than $150. Really!

And I love the $500.00 thought too!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I would put at least a $75 price tag on him. But his real value would be much more.About double. Also it depends who is it for.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

If you can't decide chose a number that is so high that you wouldn't mind doing it if they accepted. It is custom work for Pete's sake.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

$100 comes to mind... it is not the yarn but the time and attention to picky detail. It is a piece of artwork so the cost should reflect it.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

If you decide you will take pay for your cute little motorcycle guy...well done by the way. .. 

Estimate how long it takes you to make him. .. then up charge the cost of materials. A fair price would be an hourly fee.... whatever you decide with them. ... then everybody is on the same page. You are good with it and so are they. After all, they approached you.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

I personally charge as follows:
#1) min wage per hours that you put into it
#2) cost of the yarn that you have to buy even if you don't use the whole ball.
#4)Divide that total in half
#5)Then add the tax of the area that you are from.

This total will reflect your talent and original pattern in this cost.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Enough to pay for a dream vacation!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Ask them how much are they prepared to pay, and take it from there. If they dont offer enough, dont knit it.


An arm and a leg!!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Personally? Nothing less than $150 to $200. If they don't want to pay that - oh well. You didn't solicit them...they came to you.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no idea all I want to say is. That is absolutely beautiful and I can see there is a tremendous amount of work so do not be too cheap. Best of luck.


----------



## greatgran21 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have no idea all I want to say is. That is absolutely beautiful and I can see there is a tremendous amount of work so do not be too cheap. Best of luck.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I hand knit a shawl for a friend and received $100. I had a person who machine knits for her business who told me I should have gotten at least $175 for my shawl. I agree that for a custom knit such as yours $50 or more would not be unreasonable. My daughter helps artists market their work. She told me that most artists under price their works. This is a work of art, not a common knit such as a shawl, blanket, or sweater. Don't under price yourself.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Judyknits said:


> I would charge $40 at least. CAn you share the pattern?


Judy,

Pattern downloads on page 6. Be sure to download both!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow! Since there are serious yarn crafters on this site who think that "$25, take it or leave it", "$45, and not a penny less" or "I couldn't do it for less than $75" (quotes are not meant to be specific here, but they are generally close to what has been said) even comes close to being enough for this fabulous work of art, you can see what the problem is in the general population when it comes to placing a monetary value on our work! I'm sure the low-ballers are just trying to be "realistic", but THAT is the problem!


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Wow! Since there are serious yarn crafters on this site who think that "$25, take it or leave it", "$45, and not a penny less" or "I couldn't do it for less than $75" (quotes are not meant to be specific here, but they are generally close to what has been said) even comes close to being enough for this fabulous work of art, you can see what the problem is in the general population when it comes to placing a monetary value on our work! I'm sure the low-ballers are just trying to be "realistic", but THAT is the problem!


 I absolutely agree...this project is worthy of a curated craft show...a show where advanced craftspeople and craft sellers select crafters to be invited to sell their wares. At such an event this handsome creation would clearly rate a price of $300 and above.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Catarry said:


> I absolutely agree...this project is worthy of a curated craft show...a show where advanced craftspeople and craft sellers select crafters to be invited to sell their wares. At such an event this handsome creation would clearly rate a price of $300 and above.


IMO, this would still be undervalued. As I previously posted, on a wood base, with an acrylic box display cover, $695, "and not a penny less". It's all about presentation and marketing to the right audience. I know someone with a lot of money who paid $700 for a hand crocheted afghan made to her style and color specification. Why? Because she has a lot of money! Haven't we all heard the old saying, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it"? I doubt if it could have brought more than $65 at a craft show! Artists sell original paintings to people with money. They sell lithographs and posters to us poorer folks. If you have something special, find your proper audience. Either that, or virtually give your work away.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Catarry said:


> My first impulse was $150, but after reviewing all of the photos, I'm thinking that if you were to go to a curated craft show, you see works like this at about $325-$400.
> 
> This is especially true if you're being commissioned to work a personalized piece.


I agree with Catarry. Your area is Brooklyn, NY. Prices downstate are high. Price it as art. Your work is sensational and the pup in the sidecar is priceless! Honor your talent by not being afraid to ask high dollar.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

KroSha said:


> IMO, this would still be undervalued. As I previously posted, on a wood base, with an acrylic box display cover, $695, "and not a penny less". It's all about presentation and marketing to the right audience. I know someone with a lot of money who paid $700 for a hand crocheted afghan made to her style and color specification. Why? Because she has a lot of money! Haven't we all heard the old saying, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it"? I doubt if it could have brought more than $65 at a craft show! Artists sell original paintings to people with money. They sell lithographs and posters to us poorer folks. If you have something special, find your proper audience. Either that, or virtually give your work away.


 You're probably closer to the mark than I am...it's been a while since I've attended a craft show, and I'm sure contemporary prices are much, much higher than I remembered.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My Toyota Camry 2000 4-door has 175,000 miles on it ... and eventually I might need a new car.

I'm willing to pay $1,000 for a new car with all the accessories I'd like.

Do I have a chance of getting that new car?

If I were you the original would stay in MY possession. For people willing to pay for my expertise on making a new one for them, my price for a miniature original would not be less than $500.

YOU, of course, have the right to donate, gift, or undercharge.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

KroSha said:


> IMO, this would still be undervalued. As I previously posted, on a wood base, with an acrylic box display cover, $695, "and not a penny less". It's all about presentation and marketing to the right audience. I know someone with a lot of money who paid $700 for a hand crocheted afghan made to her style and color specification. Why? Because she has a lot of money! Haven't we all heard the old saying, "If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it"? I doubt if it could have brought more than $65 at a craft show! Artists sell original paintings to people with money. They sell lithographs and posters to us poorer folks. If you have something special, find your proper audience. Either that, or virtually give your work away.


I know how that works, too. Location, Location, Location! Price something at $75 and people might think it too much. Price the same thing at $750.00 and it would garber more interets and probably would sell. I should sell at the flea markets in the Hamptons!! The significantly well-off live there.


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Craftsy has an article about how to price items at http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/07...=Knitting Club-Registrations&initialPage=true


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I know how that works, too. Location, Location, Location! Price something at $75 and people might think it too much. Price the same thing at $750.00 and it would garber more interets and probably would sell. I should sell at the flea markets in the Hamptons!! The significantly well-off live there.


NOW YOU'RE TALKING!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Dusti said:


> ... I should sell at the flea markets in the Hamptons!! The significantly well-off live there.


I helped a friend whose business was Native American jewelry, et al. The Hampton Classic was one of the places we went. People did buy but only certain things.

I bet that 'biker' would sell there!

We also sold at the racetrack at Belmont (Queens) - if that's the name of the flat track races.

edit - just remembered: the cost of having a booth at most venues is pretty expensive - and even if you sell nothing, that fee has to be paid. Usually, you must sell enough the first day to cover the fee. After that, whatever you sell would be 'gravy.' However, you have to have enough merchandise to sell.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing! And where can I find the pattern lol


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

samazon said:


> I wouldn't change a thing! And where can I find the pattern lol


See page 6!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I get for not looking :-D


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Beetytwird said:


> Concider who you are making it for..........friend or stranger. Friend of a friend............then concider how long it takes, how much material and how long it took you to design him.....cute by the way..... if the person who wants it is willing to supply the materials needed..........then just ask for what you think your time is worth, if not.............something like that, probably took a couple of weeks to do , start to finish.........double figure at least......don't cut yourself short. Utlimately it is your decision. Just dont' fret too much over it, that will take the fun out of making him!


I agree. If this person is a close friend, I would make it and give it as a gift, telling them how long it took to make. If it is someone who is not close to you,, tell them how long it takes to make it and ask them what they would offer. If it's an unfair amount, decline the request, explaining how valuable you feel your time is.


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

after looking at the detailed instructions .. and the fact it is a work of art .. it's priceless .. and probably well worth over $1000.00 .. it is an art piece not a toy in my humble opinion .. and you should have charged for the instructions .. with all the details and you are even willing to help others make it .. priceless .. thank you very much


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

$3, 695.00


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Judyknits said:


> I would charge $40 at least. CAn you share the pattern?


I bought the pattern and showed the picture to my son who showed it to his biker friends. He told them $65 and everybody thought that was reasonable.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

dwernars said:


> I consider this art and therefore would charge no less than $300.
> 
> Don't publish the pattern either. If you want to then charge for it.


If you designed this and decide to publish the pattern, do be sure to have the copyright on it to keep others from stealing the pattern from you. Check under Copyright Laws for information pertaining to this. There is a copyright fee.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

prolife said:


> $3, 695.00


I just saw this...too funny!!! :lol:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Edwardian said:


> That is definitely a work of art! I would ask how much are they prepared to pay and then see if you feel OK with that - go with your gut feel about the amount offered and that will probably give you the answer you are looking for. No - too little offered - or Yes, that's an OK price. Only you will know.


I did give a response earlier, but wanted to back this thought up: Before asking how much they would be willing to pay, tell them how many hours it will take to make it. It is adorable!! Good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

What a creative design and such beautiful work!! I think your item is priceless!!!! I give everything I make away because you never get what its worth as others have already stated. I try to give to those who understand and appreciate the work and time involved!


----------

